# When will TiVo finish the HD UI?



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

Thoughts?


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

They need to get the HD menu to work faster before finishing the HD menu


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

There's a lot to "finish", if "finish" includes making it work at an acceptable speed. Even Second half 2011 seems optimistic at this point. They've basically been banging away at this since the Swivel search on the Series three, starting what - 3 years ago?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I think what they are finding out is that the combination of flash, the tivo hardware and the available development tools for the chipset they used, currently do not get them the performace they need. My gut feel is that the HD interface for the Premire will never be complete. At least not until the NEXT hardware revision with sufficient processing and local database searches.

Hope I am wrong. I wanted to upgrade to a Premier, but for now, there is nothing to upgrade to.


----------



## _Ryan_ (Apr 4, 2010)

jcthorne said:


> I think what they are finding out is that the combination of flash, the tivo hardware and the available development tools for the chipset they used, currently do not get them the performace they need. My gut feel is that the HD interface for the Premire will never be complete. At least not until the NEXT hardware revision with sufficient processing and local database searches.


I have a feeling you're unfortunately right on that. The HD menus are definitely usable for me, but I would have paid an extra 50 or 100 bucks in a heartbeat for them to drop a faster processor in and/or more ram or something to make the HD menus fly instead of plodding along as they do now. I feel like someone made a bad call along the way in deciding just how much horsepower was really necessary for speedy HD flash menus. The speed difference for menu navigating when compared to my other set-top boxes (like my AppleTV, blu-ray player, or even Wii) is pretty jarring, despite the Premiere being more expensive than any of them (granted none of them have the tuners & stuff that add to the Premiere's cost).

That said, I'm very curious what kind of performance gains will be seen once they enable the second core... (who knows, maybe in the next update?). I'm no expert on how that works, but I can imagine all the background recording being delegated to one core and the menus to the other, or something like that. (feel free to make fun of my limited understanding of multi-core task management if you know better)


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

jcthorne said:


> Hope I am wrong. I wanted to upgrade to a Premier, but for now, there is nothing to upgrade to.


Well technically, one should be able to something that does the SD interface faster than a HD/S3. An upgrade is still an upgrade even if it's not HD. Is that enough to justify the cost and hassle of upgrading? Probably not. I'm holding off too.

This thing may go down as one of the biggest consumer electronics flops of 2010.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

_Ryan_ said:


> That said, I'm very curious what kind of performance gains will be seen once they enable the second core... (who knows, maybe in the next update?). I'm no expert on how that works, but I can imagine all the background recording being delegated to one core and the menus to the other, or something like that. (feel free to make fun of my limited understanding of multi-core task management if you know better)


I won't make fun of it, I will just point out that it really doesn't quite work like that. One thing to realize is that the "recording" tasks use almost no CPU time. Things are just grabbed and stored. And playback uses almost not CPU time either, since the graphics chipset handles almost all the decoding tasks. It is most certainly the user interface that gobbles up the lion's share of CPU. And that will not benefit much from two cores, unless it is specifically designed to do so (threading)... I have a feeling it is not. They can likely do FAR more to improve performance through better coding decisions than by threading.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

crxssi said:


> I won't make fun of it, I will just point out that it really doesn't quite work like that. One thing to realize is that the "recording" tasks use almost no CPU time. Things are just grabbed and stored. And playback uses almost not CPU time either, since the graphics chipset handles almost all the decoding tasks. It is most certainly the user interface that gobbles up the lion's share of CPU. And that will not benefit much from two cores, unless it is specifically designed to do so (threading)... I have a feeling it is not. They can likely do FAR more to improve performance through better coding decisions than by threading.


The part that blows my mind is why they went with Flash at all. Given that they had 10 years with Linux, they should have accumulated great development tools and deep understanding of the platform. To throw that out in favor of bloated, resource-hogging Flash is a head-scratcher.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

curiousgeorge said:


> The part that blows my mind is why they went with Flash at all. Given that they had 10 years with Linux, they should have accumulated great development tools and deep understanding of the platform. To throw that out in favor of bloated, resource-hogging Flash is a head-scratcher.


It blows my mind too. I can understand them wanting to find a rich, rapid development environment for a new UI, but selecting anything related to Flash seems, well, kinda strange. Especially given the lackluster performance and support of the other Flash products in Linux. Of course, we don't know all the important criteria. But we have seen the results...


----------



## _Ryan_ (Apr 4, 2010)

crxssi said:


> It is most certainly the user interface that gobbles up the lion's share of CPU. And that will not benefit much from two cores, unless it is specifically designed to do so (threading)... I have a feeling it is not. They can likely do FAR more to improve performance through better coding decisions than by threading.


Interesting, thanks.

From about 5 minutes of Googling "threading" and "flash," it seems that flash doesn't support multi-threading... Darn. I wonder why TiVo went with a dual-core chip if their GUI doesn't support threading to take advantage of it? Or conversely, as you and Curious noted, I wonder why would TiVo select flash for their GUI when it doesn't support threading?

The optimist in me is hoping TiVo gets the last laugh and drops a crazy-go-nuts lightning fast GUI w/ threading somehow implemented in the next update.
The pessimist in me thinks they'll just put in some new HD pause ads and call it a day.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

_Ryan_ said:


> Darn. I wonder why TiVo went with a dual-core chip if their GUI doesn't support threading to take advantage of it?


There are any number of possible reasons I can think of. For example:

1) They chose the hardware before picking the UI dev environment.
2) They picked a CPU for other reasons that just happened to be dual core, without actually meaning to use it. The price diff might be negligible.
3) They might have some type of later threading available in the Flashy stuff.
4) They might have some future need for doing something else more thready, even if not in the UI.

Linux is a fully threaded (and real) operating system- it will take advantage of the dual cores as much as is possible (as long as they are using a kernel compiled for multi-cpu). So having both "on" could add SOME overall performance increase, even if the HDUI is totally single threaded. I just wouldn't expect much, since everything else the TiVo is doing is nothing compared to the HDUI.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

Those who voted end of 2010 are EXTREMELY optimistic. Especially considering the current rate of progress. 

As someone who is generally not too optimistic about the HD UI, it even surprises ME at how little progress TiVo has had the last three months.

"Finished" means all menu's switched over and a new HD guide. I suppose we should include decent reliability and speed. Since a speed boost SHOULD be part of the reason for the new HW and UI.

The Premiere may VERY WELL be the laughing stock of 2010 and 2011, making satellite, MOXI and even cable DVR's look VERY progressive in comparison.

If you ever wondered what may bring TiVo to it's end, this may be it. Or maybe sold. 

The "Premiere" DVR company, nearly 4 years since the S3, and this is it?

No third tuner, no built in wireless N, No extenders, no streaming, half A$$ed UI. Premiere XL is a joke.

Not too long ago I thought TiVo would put everything together and get the last laugh. Now I think all the pundits were right. They must have met the management, I didn't.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> The part that blows my mind is why they went with Flash at all. Given that they had 10 years with Linux, they should have accumulated great development tools and deep understanding of the platform. To throw that out in favor of bloated, resource-hogging Flash is a head-scratcher.


And you know this because you've written DVR software using Flash yourself, right? I haven't, so I won't jump on the anti-flash bandwagon, which seems all the rage around here.

I'm sure TiVo have their reasons for going down this route, so I'll show a little faith in them and wait and see where it takes us. I'm willing to give them some time to sort out the kinks before I string them up to the yard-arm!


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

TrueTurbo said:


> And you know this because you've written DVR software using Flash yourself, right? I haven't, so I won't jump on the anti-flash bandwagon, which seems all the rage around here.
> 
> I'm sure TiVo have their reasons for going down this route, so I'll show a little faith in them and wait and see where it takes us. I'm willing to give them some time to sort out the kinks before I string them up to the yard-arm!


How much time are we talking about? It's going on three months now. The HED menus should have been completed before it was released. Instead of using all of you as guinea pigs. 
The least they should do is to prorate your service until the HD menus are finished. Which is why I sent mine back and decided to wait. Hopefully the new DirecTivo will be out before the completion of the Premiere's HD menus.


----------



## Archipelagos (Mar 26, 2010)

This has probably been covered here before, but I just noticed that when I'm watching a podcast while it's downloading, the status bar appears to be in HD, but when I'm watching a podcast that I've already downloaded the status bar is in SD. Strange.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

gamo62 said:


> How much time are we talking about? It's going on three months now. The HED menus should have been completed before it was released. Instead of using all of you as guinea pigs.
> The least they should do is to prorate your service until the HD menus are finished. Which is why I sent mine back and decided to wait. Hopefully the new DirecTivo will be out before the completion of the Premiere's HD menus.


I'll certainly give them more than 3 months! What we have in the HD menus works fine for a lot of people, including me, although the HD menus do slow down from time to time. I think the current functionality available through the HD menus outweighs the occasional slow responses. I absolutely want the interface to be faster and I do want the remaining SD menus to be converted, but I'm pretty happy with what I have so far.

Personally, I'll start questioning TiVo if we don't see a significant improvement after 6 months and I'll be unhappy if things haven't improved by the end of the year!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

TrueTurbo said:


> And you know this because you've written DVR software using Flash yourself, right? I haven't, so I won't jump on the anti-flash bandwagon, which seems all the rage around here.
> 
> I'm sure TiVo have their reasons for going down this route, so I'll show a little faith in them and wait and see where it takes us. I'm willing to give them some time to sort out the kinks before I string them up to the yard-arm!


No, but I've written Flash stuff and the same or very similar stuff non-Flash. The Flash takes up WAY more resources. Besides, as I understand it, they're only using Flash for the UI, the DVR engine part is still being written in some C variant under Linux. If that's true, it is truly mind-boggling because Flash is not efficient at managing or using resources. To take on all that waste for just one specific part of the system (UI) seems incredibly shortsighted. Besides, they should have had a ton of custom tools written to handle UI programming by now since they've been working on the HD one with Swivel Search on the Series 3 for 3 years.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

I can't help but wonder what MOXI's mgmt. thinks of all this.

I mean here you are up against the King of DVR's, they've got two years on YOUR hardware. What if TiVo came out with an XL, with a 3rd tuner, Wireless N, the better qwerty remote, available extenders for streaming AND an updated TiVo HD UI. None of these things are NEW. They've ALL been done before by someone in TV box HW. And TiVo, whose old SD UI is STILL considered better than yours by most, plus 3 years to work on the new HD UI.

If THAT happens and you're Moxi you HAVE to worry that you'll be finished. Why would anyone buy a Moxi? And then........this.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

I think the next update, coming in the next week or two, will be telling. 

It won't be complete just yet, but I'm hoping to have more commonly used menus in HD (Season Pass manager, To Do list, etc.), and maybe a slight performance tweak. That will give TiVo 5 months to wrap up rest of menus and add HD overlays like guide, program info, etc..

At the rate the TiVo is moving, I think the pessimism in this thread is warranted. But I'm holding onto the hope that TiVo will show nice improvement in the following week's update.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

_Ryan_ said:


> Darn. I wonder why TiVo went with a dual-core chip if their GUI doesn't support threading to take advantage of it?


Marketing people making decisions that engineers/programmers should make.

* "dual core" sounds important. maybe the next one will be "quad core"
* Using flash means a consistent platform between UI and third-party providers and (more importantly) *advertisers*

The engineering team that came up with the series 1,2, and 3 would not have made this decision.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

smbaker said:


> Marketing people making decisions that engineers/programmers should make.
> 
> * "dual core" sounds important. maybe the next one will be "quad core"
> * Using flash means a consistent platform between UI and third-party providers and (more importantly) *advertisers*
> ...


Whoa. Flash ads on TiVo? I hadn't thought of that, and it SUCKS if that's the reason for the change and something like that is coming...


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

curiousgeorge said:


> Whoa. Flash ads on TiVo? I hadn't thought of that, and it SUCKS if that's the reason for the change and something like that is coming...


I'm just speculating of course, but just think of all those flash ads on the web that could immediately be deployed on your TV, and the revenue stream that Tivo could derive from it.


----------



## DTG (Jan 17, 2001)

deandashl said:


> Thoughts?


The correct answer is *When hell Freezes Over*


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

DTG said:


> The correct answer is *When hell Freezes Over*


It would not surprise me at all if animated, even interactive ads come to the HD menus. And yes, it would irritate me big time.


----------



## Adjudic8r (Apr 18, 2010)

I hope not. I am starting to see too many ads as its stands right now, even with the "fewer ads" setting.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

There's a "fewer ads" setting? Why would anyone not choose this setting? Are you sure it actually does anything?

(except of course that one guy who keeps claiming he likes the ads because it ensures Tivo's financial longevity)


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

As a general principle, Flash sucks donkey parts.

I really haven't seen the upside of TiVo deciding to use Flash in their next generation platform. Perhaps TiVo will release software that makes full use of their new dual core platform, but I don't expect it any time soon.

Heck, I'd be happy if they could get the over the air tuner performance on the TiVo Premiere to top the OTA performance from the S3 and the TiVo HD.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

I hate to admit it.

But putting Flash ads in, is the first logical reason I've heard for going Flash.

It's ironic, however, that a number of sites are starting to go HTML5. TiVo jumps on the bandwagon that others are starting to jump off.


----------



## thansentc (Apr 4, 2010)

Um... Do I have a TiVo Premiere unit from the future? Because my guide, info, Netflix and Rhapsody screens are already in HD and widescreen.... I haven't checked everything but it seems like they might almost be "finished." And yes, I know what HD and widescreen means, they are definitely different from the old blurry stretched menus I had months ago.


----------



## _Ryan_ (Apr 4, 2010)

thansentc said:


> Um... Do I have a TiVo Premiere unit from the future? Because my guide, info, Netflix and Rhapsody screens are already in HD and widescreen....


When you click on "settings," or go to the "season pass manager," are those menu screens in HD? When you are watching live TV and you push "info", are the overlays in HD?

If so, then yes, you have a TiVo from the future.

If not, then no, you have a TiVo from the present. With menus from the past.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Netflix screens are in 720P. So Netflix is in HD.


----------



## thansentc (Apr 4, 2010)

_Ryan_ said:


> When you click on "settings," or go to the "season pass manager," are those menu screens in HD? When you are watching live TV and you push "info", are the overlays in HD?
> 
> If so, then yes, you have a TiVo from the future.
> 
> If not, then no, you have a TiVo from the present. With menus from the past.


Settings --> HD/Widescreen

Season Pass --> HD/Widescreen

Info --> HD/Widescreen overlays

Yay! I got a TiVo from the future!

BTW, my software version reads 14.4-01-3-746


----------



## _Ryan_ (Apr 4, 2010)

thansentc said:


> Settings --> HD/Widescreen
> 
> Season Pass --> HD/Widescreen
> 
> ...


That's my software version too (and everyone else's right now), so you might be misunderstanding whether certain menus are in the HD flash format or not. All the menus are "widescreen" in so far as they fill the whole screen, but only some are shown in the HD flash-based interface.

Out of curiosity, what's your HD menu software version? Maybe you have a newer one? go to "system info" and scroll to the very bottom
mine is 1-1/2010.04.30-1720

(By the way, if yours switches to a different looking interface when you go to the system settings page to check this, then it's not new)

If you're sure the video overlays & system info pages on yours are done in HD, please post a photo here, because a lot of users would be interested to see that (especially the overlays)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

All those menus are the old scaled up interface.


----------



## thansentc (Apr 4, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> All those menus are the old scaled up interface.


I know. I didn't claim that they weren't. I'm just saying that instead of being blurry and stretched, they are now HD and widescreen. My question is, are they done then? Is this all they intended or do they plan on switching everything to a new interface.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

curiousgeorge said:


> There's a lot to "finish", if "finish" includes making it work at an acceptable speed. Even Second half 2011 seems optimistic at this point. They've basically been banging away at this since the Swivel search on the Series three, starting what - 3 years ago?


the swivel search on series 3 was not HD. The TiVo search Beta was HD but ran as an HME app.

the HD menus on the premiere is where they started banging away and we have no idea how long they worked on those before release - it seems not that long since they released with just SD menus to start with.
It seems to me like they need to figure out why the second core being used by the code gives them problems before they can safely go further. Since I have no idea about the issue itself, I have no guess as to timeline


----------



## CapnBry (Jul 14, 2010)

Adjudic8r said:


> I hope not. I am starting to see too many ads as its stands right now, even with the "fewer ads" setting.


Wait what? Where is this "fewer ads" setting?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ZeoTiVo said:


> the swivel search on series 3 was not HD. The TiVo search Beta was HD but ran as an HME app.
> 
> the HD menus on the premiere is where they started banging away and we have no idea how long they worked on those before release - it seems not that long since they released with just SD menus to start with.
> It seems to me like they need to figure out why the second core being used by the code gives them problems before they can safely go further. Since I have no idea about the issue itself, I have no guess as to timeline


The title of this thread seams silly to me (*When will TiVo finish the HD UI conversion*) as how would anybody on this form have such information, TiVo it self may not have the information, and what does finish mean anyways, as the Series 3 just got an update (11g to 11h) and that unit is over 3 years old.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

ferrumpneuma said:


> I think TiVo will have animated pause ads before a comprehensive HD UI.:up::up::up:


:down::down::down:


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> The title of this thread seams silly to me (*When will TiVo finish the HD UI conversion*) as how would anybody on this form have such information, TiVo it self may not have the information, and what does finish mean anyways, as the Series 3 just got an update (11g to 11h) and that unit is over 3 years old.


Finished would be when all the menus have an HD version, so when HD menus is chosen, you will never see an SD menu. I really like the HD menus.
I can't stand using the SD menus anymore.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Finished would be when all the menus have an HD version, so when HD menus is chosen, you will never see an SD menu. I really like the HD menus.
> I can't stand using the SD menus anymore.


OK we now have one definition of finished by one poster, and aaronwt how long till this finished mark is reached ?


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Finished would be when all the menus have an HD version, so when HD menus is chosen, you will never see an SD menu. I really like the HD menus.
> I can't stand using the SD menus anymore.


First get the damm HD menu to work they are not worth 2 cents if they do not work and have to use the sd menu.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> the swivel search on series 3 was not HD. The TiVo search Beta was HD but ran as an HME app.


The HD interface is about more than just the HD graphics. It's also about how it works and the underlying engine. That absolutely had its origins in the Swivel Search. The progression is obvious, the progress is not. Very little improved from that original HME app. It's very disappointing.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Saw this post at AVS and thought it was appropriate to bring into this thread - thoughts?


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I assume you're referring to this message from that thread (with the interesting bit underlined):



tristan2 said:


> I am getting a bit upset that we are not seeing all of the menus converted to HD. So I sent an email to customer support and their response is below. This was a surprise to me. Anyone else know this was the plan?
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I do apologize for the extended period of time it has taken to respond to your email. I would be happy to answer your question regarding all menus being converted to HD.
> 
> At this time, there are no plans to change all menus to the new HD interface format.


I hate to steal a phrase from Bill Clinton, it depends on what the meaning of the word "_all_" is. Do we really need every bit of interface (including the internal status pages, cablecard diagnostics page, etc) in HD? Not really. It would be nice to have it all, but there's really no need to change screens that the customer rarely looks at. I'd be much more interested to hear when specific parts of the interface that I use will be upgraded.

It also depends on what actually constitutes the "_new HD interface format_". Is that the full-blown interface with discovery bar, preview panels, etc? There are some screens that it would be nice to simply have the HD resolution but not necessarily all of the whiz-bang images. For example, the pyTivo list of programs does not need a discovery bar, nor would it know how to populate a preview panel. It would be nice if the Tivo could maintain the HD color scheme and resolution and not switch to the ugly SD font and outdated colors. This would be somewhat of an intermediate solution, and should be almost trivial. It's hard to understand why it wasn't already done at launch time.

We also don't know whether this particular rep knows what they're talking about, or what their position is within the company. I'd take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

caddyroger said:


> First get the damm HD menu to work they are not worth 2 cents if they do not work and have to use the sd menu.


They do work on my boxes. No reboots and no freezing.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

DaveWhittle said:


> Saw this post at AVS and thought it was appropriate to bring into this thread - thoughts?


Ouch!

People can use ANY goofy excuses they want. Doesn't matter.

That explains a lot of what has NOT happened.

It's tough to like a product and a company that just isn't THAT into it's product.

Ouch!


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Thanksgiving is my guess... (Old School TiVo joke.)


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I'd settle for just making the current HDUI responsive.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

smbaker said:


> I assume you're referring to this message from that thread (with the interesting bit underlined):
> 
> I hate to steal a phrase from Bill Clinton, it depends on what the meaning of the word "_all_" is. Do we really need every bit of interface (including the internal status pages, cablecard diagnostics page, etc) in HD? Not really. It would be nice to have it all, but there's really no need to change screens that the customer rarely looks at. I'd be much more interested to hear when specific parts of the interface that I use will be upgraded.


I don't think it's a question of NEEDing HD in all the menus. I mean, none of them really NEED it.

It's a question of consistency, seamlessness, and a product that presents an integrated, consistent, polished user experience. It's about feeling like the expensive, supposedly cutting-edge product you are using was designed by professionals.

There are menus I use almost every day that are in SD (to do list, season pass manager, recording history come to mind). I don't consider those unimportant, rarely-used parts of the interface. As a longtime TiVo user, the menus themselves don't bother me since I am used to them, and they do what they are supposed to do.

But the constant switching back and forth is jarring. Every time it switches to the old-style, fuzzy SD menus, with no explanation to the user of why this is happening, I cringe a little. The overall impression it leaves of the Premiere box is that it's half-finished, or that it was designed by two different people who never bothered to compare notes. It's like a bad school project.

TiVo's UI used to be a very strong selling point, and now it's just kind of embarrassing. I guess I always assumed they were getting to it, which was bad enough; I am pretty stunned that they think it's perfectly fine for a finished product.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

If I could wave a magic wand, I'd have them completely chuck the HD menus (rule #1 - when you are in a hole, stop digging). Just add the HD only features to the existing SD menus and take advantage of the extra screen real estate on HD monitors to add a bit more info here and there (like the episode titles appearing in the recorded show lists instead of only the show title).


----------



## Sam Lowry (Oct 17, 2002)

There's one other problem with the HD menus which any designer could point out - the font choice is awful. There's no reason to use a condensed font when there is a crazy amount of horizontal space on a HDTV. This is one of the reasons the SD menu is easier to read, even when blurry.


----------



## matt8268 (Nov 28, 2006)

This is embarrassing for Tivo, and angering for me. I bought their latest and greatest "Premiere" box because it had HD menus, and they're now admitting they're keeping a bunch of the settings in the old SD menu formats? And I've waited months and months and the HD interface is still clunky and unresponsive?

My wife has consistently complained about the HD interface sluggishness. Now that it seems like they're abandoning it, I'm moving back to SD interface. Tivo is the software equivalent of a one-hit-wonder. Very sad.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

At a bare minimum, they need to get parental controls and kids zone working with the HD menus. 

Personally I want the SD menus with the HD search, and a higher definition font and icons and I'd be happy.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

plazman30 said:


> *Personally I want the SD menus with the HD search*, and a higher definition font and icons and I'd be happy.


 Series 3 TiVos have exactly that already. The TiVo Search Beta is available under Music, Photos, and Showcases. TiVo purposefully left it out on Premiere though thinking people would just use the new HD interface anyway so not necessary. Ironically I use HD Search on my S3 when I need it but never on Premiere since I use SDUI on Premiere.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmm.

Memories.

I remember when I started this thread the idea of TiVo NOT finishing the HDUI was ludicrous. It was just a matter of time.......right?

We are NOW ludicrous.


----------

